# Gun Belt



## jjccamis (Dec 1, 2016)

Good evening,
I have a BT .380 that is holstered in an IWB holster. Wearing this with a standard belt just does not work. The added weight on a standard belt sags terribly. I have investigated numerous web site, each advertising the "best" gun belt. I look to those of you who have an actual gun belt that you are satisfied with and would recommend. These belts look to be regarded as, "you get what you pay for". I am looking for belt characteristics such as hide type, thickness, width, buckle, warranty, etc.
JJC


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Concealed Carry Belts - Steel Core Reinforced | Gun Belts

https://theisholsters.com/productDetails.php?pcID=Belt

https://www.hanksbelts.com/products/hanks-gunner-leather-gun-belt

https://www.google.com/search?q=gun+blets&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Speaking as a retired leathersmith, and having made a lot of belts, I suggest that you steer clear of steel-core reinforced belts.
No matter how well the steel core is secured when the belt is new, it will eventually work its way toward the stitches which hold the belt together, and then it will abrade its way through those stitches and require you to pay for expensive repairs.

Better are two-layer, all-leather belts (for instance by The Beltman, and others) and one-layer "bullhide" belts (if the leather is at least 1/4" thick and very stiff).

A good gun belt, of either one or two layers, is made of leather which will not bend in any direction except around your body.
As time goes on, such a belt will take a _slight_ crosswise bend to better conform to your body. But not much.

Best-quality leather belts are made from cowhide backs (or "bullhide," which is very thick cowhide). The back is the length of the hide, in the fairly narrow area along the animal's spine. The belt should be cut lengthwise, from head to tail.

I am currently using either of two "bullhide" single-layer belts, one black and one brown, for daily OWB concealed carry. I've had these belts for about five years, and both are still as stiff as new. The only care they seem to need is occasional waxing (with colored cake shoe "polish") to remove scratches and rub marks.

If you buy a high-quality leather gun belt, either don't use liquid leather preservatives like "mink oil" or neatsfoot oil, or water-borne saddlesoap, or use them only very sparingly. (However, follow the maker's care instructions, no matter what I say.)


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Crossbreed classic gun belt. I wear OWB holsters for guns ranging from a Bersa Thunder to a Glock 21, and quite often a CZ75b with a CZ82 on the same belt. The Crossbreed, bar none, is the best gun belt I have found. I paid around $55.00 and well worth it. crossbreedholsters.com


----------

